# DVD Rental delivered to door



## Lorrie (25 Nov 2005)

Has anyone availed of this service? You pick your dvd wish list and you are posted the dvd - keep as long as you need - send back free post and they send you another one?! Am not affiliated in any way but was thinking of signing up - I am a terror for not having dvds back in time. There was an offer on some An Post Vouchers that came through the letterbox. Thanks.


----------



## Ann-Marie (25 Nov 2005)

is it the screenlink 
i have signed up for it but not used it as yet


----------



## Lorrie (25 Nov 2005)

Hi Pink
Yes its Screenclick. Seems like a good idea.


----------



## joanas (25 Nov 2005)

Have used this service in the past but with the postal service in the state it is I was lucky to get delivery of one dvd per week and so it worked out more expensive that xtra vision etc. The subscription was 19.99 per month which works out at a fiver a week and you can rent 2 dvd's from xtra vision for 8 euro.


----------



## MonsieurBond (27 Nov 2005)

joanas said:
			
		

> Have used this service in the past but with the postal service in the state it is I was lucky to get delivery of one dvd per week and so it worked out more expensive that xtra vision etc. The subscription was 19.99 per month which works out at a fiver a week and you can rent 2 dvd's from xtra vision for 8 euro.



I got utterly p1ssed off with the ever increasing charge of rentals from Xtravision and especially with the _late charges _- with a new baby daughter, I don't always get to watch the DVD I want when I want to! And I never got to watch the special features on the same night so essentially never got to watch them before the DVD was due back.

The late charges are the real killer - rent a new DVD for two nights and you might as well have bought it second hand on eBay.

I have thus been using DVDrentals.ie /  for some months now. The postal service adds an element of uncertainty all right - sometimes I would post a DVD back (freepost) on a Tuesday and have another DVD out to me on Thursday. Other times, I would post back on Wednesday but not get the new one until Monday, leaving me with no DVD to watch over the weekend.

DVDRentals / Screenclick's Bronze service - one DVD at a time - used to be €20 a month as stated and the Silver - two DVDs at one time - was €28. However, this was not competitive compared to [broken link removed] which reportedly has a wider number of titles and only charges €13 for one DVD at a time (€25 for two and €35 for three).

But DVDRentals / Screenclick have now dropped their prices as follows:

*Silver - €19.99                                    (2 DVDs at a time)
Gold - €27.99 (3 DVDs                                    at a time)
Platinum - €34.99 (4 DVDs at                                    a time) *

...thus they have upgraded everyone from the (now defunct) Bronze to Silver, Silver to Gold etc.

I heard that this was going to happen 2 months ago so stuck with them.

Two or more DVDs on the go is much better - you nearly always have one to watch, even while one is in the post.


----------



## Lorrie (28 Nov 2005)

Hi
I signed up on Friday - had voucher for a free month. The local Xtravision is a nightmare to get parked at so I was always late back with DVDs. So with a free month I can see if its worth while regarding amount of DVDs received!
"Bad Santa" hopefully should be through my letterbox by this evening!


----------



## JohnnieKippe (28 Nov 2005)

I use busybeedvd.com. Cheaper than screenclick. 9.95 per month. I get 5 movies a month - 2 euro per film - half the price of xtravision.


----------



## TarfHead (28 Nov 2005)

I've signed up to screenclick with an offer that promises the basic membership for EUR5.00 per month. All you do when registering is key in a promotion code.

I'm not sure if the 75% discount is on the first month, or all months . Time will tell and sure I can always cancel it. If it's 2 DVDs per month for a fiver, I'm happy.


----------



## c1aro (28 Nov 2005)

Hi
We signed up to ScreenClick and have paid our subscription for two months.

We are cancelling our third month's subscription.  I think, personally, to get your money's worth out of it you have to be fairly strict with yourself in that you watch the movie on the day it arrives and send it back the day after.  In the two months we got to see six movies.  This wouldn't be all screenclicks fault (I definitely feel that we don't get a postal delivery every day, or even every two days and then on whatever day the postman decides to call there is a deluge), second reason is that one of the kids lost the prepaid return envelope and by the time we had contacted screenclick to find out where to return the dvd several days had gone by, and thirdly some of the dvds that arrived were unplayable.  So hence we are cancelling our subscription, because for us it didn't work out.

Also, my husband filled out the family's wishlist (I can't remember how many titles he added to the list - but it was quite extensive - and I was quite pleased with the selection).  Way down at the bottom of the list was a film called Bubba Hotep - dont ask! Empire Magazine must have given it a must watch review)  What do you think was the first movie to arrive out of the 20 or so list - you've guessed.  In fact I think they worked their way from the bottom up.  So the moral of the story is to make your list random and not put all of your favourites in the top 10.


----------



## TarfHead (30 Nov 2005)

TarfHead said:
			
		

> .. I'm not sure if the 75% discount is on the first month, or all months .


 
Found out yesterday that it is just for the first month - grrrrrrr. The first 2 are in the post and I re-did the cabling at the back of the TV to connect the DVD player to the VCR. Once they're recorded, they'll be back in the post so as I can milk full value for my fiver.


----------



## JohnnieKippe (30 Nov 2005)

TarfHead said:
			
		

> Once they're recorded, they'll be back in the post so as I can milk full value for my fiver.



Anybody with a DVD writer on their PC could (in theory) do something similar so films can be watched at a more convenient time than the day it arrives.


----------



## Grumpy (30 Nov 2005)

Busybeedvd are charging E12.95 (1 dvd) according to their website.
Any special offers available from them?


----------



## JohnnieKippe (30 Nov 2005)

You can do a 2 week trial to try it out so you have nothing to lose. you should get 3 or 4 dvds in the free trial.


----------



## Joe Nonety (30 Nov 2005)

Are there any DVD rental sites where you can download the DVD (legally)?


----------



## MonsieurBond (30 Nov 2005)

Joe Nonety said:
			
		

> Are there any DVD rental sites where you can download the DVD (legally)?


I presume you mean download movies legally. Not at present.

Nor are you legally able to copy rental DVDs, for that matter.


----------



## Joe Nonety (1 Dec 2005)

Found 1...


----------



## TarfHead (1 Dec 2005)

Grumpy said:
			
		

> Busybeedvd are charging E12.95 (1 dvd) according to their website.
> Any special offers available from them?


 
See ad on page 27 of today's Irish Times.


----------



## Lorrie (1 Dec 2005)

Hi So far its working out good value - as long as it continues. Dvd 2 arrived today. Will watch it and post tomorrow.
My next door neighbour watched dvd1 after me the other night and will watch this one tonight afterwards too! So two households availing of the entertainment. Hopefully cause its a free month the quick service will last even when I pay...


----------



## Grumpy (2 Dec 2005)

Busybeedvd *are* Eur9.95 for 1 dvd.
Twice that for 2.
Special offer up to Christmas.
No code needed.
Don`t know how long offer lasts once signed up.


----------



## hopalong (22 Jul 2006)

i am using 2 on-line companys,busy bee is a joke,screenclick is excellent.


----------



## JohnnieKippe (24 Jul 2006)

I find busy bee very good


----------



## Sue Ellen (24 Jul 2006)

JohnnieKippe said:
			
		

> I find busy bee very good


 
This separate thread might be of interest.


----------



## kramer2006 (16 Aug 2006)

hopalong said:


> i am using 2 on-line companys,busy bee is a joke,screenclick is excellent.


 
Hmm, not in my experience. ScreenClick is pretty hit and miss. See my post at the following:

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=260865#post260865

K.


----------

